# Shop Cabinets



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I live in Canada and have been researching reading material about shop storage cabinets. I think the best response I have seen has been centered around Tom Clark's, '' Practical Shop Cabinets''. I went to his web site and there doesn't appear to be any mention of the availability of this book outside the US border. I have emailed Mr. Clark two times and no response. Anyone know how I might get this book or steer me in the right direction so I can get my hands on a copy?

Dan


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

How about this link
http://www.tomclarkbooks.com/tomclarkbooks.com/Practical_Shop_Cabinets.html


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like he has everything you could want. You can spend a year building stuff just for the shop. My wife thinks I build more stuff for the shop than I do for anything else. 

Les


----------



## electricalD (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, Lo and behold, Mr. Clark replied to my email. Just an extra $2 bucks and he'll ship to me. I'm ordering it today. Hey Les, I looked at his shop and I was totally amazed. That is what I want. I don't have as big a shop but want to maximize on the space. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## WorkTheWood (Oct 30, 2011)

Very timely discussion… Check out my review of Tom's book:

http://workthewood.com/book-review-practical-shop-cabinets-by-tom-clark/

It is a great book and well worth the money in my opinion.


----------

